# Blue Crayfish at Petco



## seaecho

Saw one the other day, and it was so pretty. Only $6.99/ But without even researching it, I know it would only be trouble in my tank. I mean, I can just imagine how it would walk on and crush all my plants, and probably eat them as well as my Mystery snail, ghost shrimp, and maybe even my Otos and Kuhli Loaches, LOL. I was just wondering if anyone here has the blue crayfish, and what their experience with them is. They are so interesting, and it would be neat to have a tank just for them. But alas... I can't have everything that fascinates me.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y

had one for over a year. Molted twice and made a 1600 mile move from PA to TX. My corys were never bothered by mine. But he mostly hid when I put him in with fish. He had a castle that was his. Once I put him in his own 10g($10 wal-mart) he was happy and active. not hard to keep happy. Food(algae tabs, sinking shrimp nuggets) a hiding place, slate stacked up, castle deco, or pvc and no real plants. Because they will eat them. ALL. I lost Vesuvius(sp?) annachris and some but not a lot of moss. O and He loved Java fern. 

Sorry for the misspelled plant names.


----------



## seaecho

Well, I guess that answered my question! One would cause HAVOC in a tank with plants, which both my tanks have. So its no crayfish for me! Thanks for the info.


----------



## dannyboy

haha im looking to get one of these critters, they are very interesting and have beautiful colouring


----------



## seaecho

Let me know how you like it when you get it!


----------



## fishnjeeps

I've had mine since Christmas and he's molted 4 times. However, he's also gotten his pincers on 3 fish that I know of possibly more and at least 5 plants. He is however the most fun to watch. I can drop food into the tank for him and he's running after it after 5 seconds. It can be across the tank and he knows its there and for him.


----------



## STiHatchback

I have one as well. He has molted twice in 3 months and I think he will do it again b/c he's been hiding lately. I had some big ammonia problems recently and one cichlid wasn't feeling good and was laying down a lot. The next day he was no where to be found. Mr. Tuko (blue crayfish's name) must've had a nice snack lol. He also ate my algae eater "I think" b/c that guy is no where to be found and loved eating off the walls in Tuko's hiding spot. If you get this blue guy then make sure you have hardy fish like cichlids or fast fish. No bottom feeders b/c they will become prey. My crayfish is awesome. I wouldn't mind if he ate all of my fish hahaha.


----------

